# What can cause paw licking?



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

My hav has been licking both her front paws (only) for months. I had mentioned it to our Vet, but since the visit was primarily for another concern, it kind of got pushed under the rug. I was wondering if anyone on the Forum has ever experienced this problem. What was the cause and what did you do to alleviate the licking?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Janet, see you haven't been on in a while. Welcome back. I have three articles on this. Hope they help. 
http://www.animalbehavior.net/Library/Canine/PositiveDogParenting/PDPExcessiveLicking.htm

http://dogtrainer.quickanddirtytips.com/excessive-licking.aspx

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/is-your-dog-licking-or-kissing/page1.aspx


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Dave- Thank you so much for the articles they were very informative. I was hoping for information from someone who had personal experience with paw pad licking.

I'm on the forum fairly often since my DH passed away, I read more than post. Most of the original members know me or know of me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your DH. Nice to see you again.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janet, cash had a bout of intense paw licking. It turned out to be a yeast issue... Hard to know which came first yeast or allergies. We used chlorihexiderm shampoo and tresederm til it went away. We think. It happened cause Of a really period. It. Was hard to ever get his paws dry. I hear some dogs can lick their paws out of boardom or anxiety... But that was not our case. 

Sorry for the loss of your DH.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

One of our pups has a tendency to lick her paws,though it is more like a nibble,and it is the pads more than the upper side of her feet,having said that she does keep her fur trimmed round her feet all by herself,they never need cutting just an occasional tidy up.Nellie seems to do it after a walk,it doesn't matter where we have been,beach,forest, open country side,or pavement walk,she will still do it,and when I tell her to stop,she takes herself of under the bed or somewhere out of site to have a jolly good nibble/lick!I was wondering if her paws get hot and therefore itchy,or whether she likes the taste of where she has been,maybe the saltyness,who knows for sure?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you Missy, Dave and Clare for your input...

Missy- I'm thinking that perhaps it is a yeast or even a fungus thingy, because the hair on her once white paws has turned red.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I soak Bessie's foot in warm water with epson salts. It seems to help.

Paula


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Went to the Vet yesterday with Bella. Vet believes it to be allergies, she prescribed Benadryl. Hope it works, could take up to 3 weeks before I know for sure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi went through a short period of licking his feet in the spring. The vet thought it was most likely seasonal grass (pollen) allergies. She suggested wiping his feet down every time he came in from the grass. In a few weeks, it completely went away, and hasn't returned. I'll be on the look-out for it next spring, though!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Krandall- That's a good tip thank you. I will still use the Benadryl, but wiping her paws may help speed up the process.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Missy said:


> Janet, cash had a bout of intense paw licking. It turned out to be a yeast issue... Hard to know which came first yeast or allergies. We used chlorihexiderm shampoo and tresederm til it went away. We think. It happened cause Of a really period. It. Was hard to ever get his paws dry. I hear some dogs can lick their paws out of boardom or anxiety... But that was not our case.
> 
> Sorry for the loss of your DH.


Missy, are these products available without prescription? I would love to try them...thanks for posting about this Janet and I am so very sorry about the loss of your DH...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I got the chlorihexiderm shampoo at a pet store here. It is a very very large boutique type store and they have everything. I liked the dvm version better but I don't think they make it any more. But virbac does. The tresederm is a prescription. I ask my vet to give me a bottle every year to keep in the house. It is an antibacterial/anti fungal/with a bit of cortisone liquid. It is meant for ears...but on her suggestion I use it when Cash gets a hot spot too. I also use it (per leeann's vet) if either of the boys get bit by a tick.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Missy said:


> I got the chlorihexiderm shampoo at a pet store here. It is a very very large boutique type store and they have everything. I liked the dvm version better but I don't think they make it any more. But virbac does. The tresederm is a prescription. I ask my vet to give me a bottle every year to keep in the house. It is an antibacterial/anti fungal/with a bit of cortisone liquid. It is meant for ears...but on her suggestion I use it when Cash gets a hot spot too. I also use it (per leeann's vet) if either of the boys get bit by a tick.


Ok, thanks, I will ask my vet for some Tresederm and get the other online, possibly. Sounds good, my dogs get ticks too, even with the preventative. Hate those things!!! Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella was a year when she began licking her paws. I'd give her a weekly bath so I couldn't believe the fungus and bacteria she had growing on the pads which showed up after the vet took a scraping. That was treated and I began washing their feet after going on a walk. That has helped tons.

But Bella got in the habit of licking her feet. She'll do it when she's bored, anxious, or wakes up in the night. Maybe like thumb sucking in a toddler? Bella is 5 years old now and when I see her licking her paws, I tell her no and she'll stop.

By the way, she gets a low dose of Benedryl twice a day in the summer.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has sstarted that licking. I tell her to stop and get her mind off of it and she will stop. BUT I have notice that the hair around her private place has turned red and her paws seem to be reddish because of the licking. I am wondering if it is the water. For the first time my shower stall is getting a red film. With the drought maybe the city's well is lower than usual. Course my DH thinks I am crazy. Also have a red ring around the swimming pool. New cholrine takes it off, but as the cholrine dissapates, the red comes back. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

on the pool or Rosie?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I'm not making sense this afternoon. I mean about Rosie. I's thinking it is iron in the water. We have lived her nearly thirty years and never had it before though.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you using a water softener?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No Nothing is added to the water here at the house.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what sort of water supply are you on? Do your neighbours have this problem.?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It is city water with whatever they put in it. They have a deep well that goes down into the Aquafer that feeds Memphis and parts of MS.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no neighbours with the problem.? How do you get soft water if you are using ground water?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Different areas of the country have different hardness. I lived all over as a child and some places have hard water and other places it s soft. You can always tell when your soap won't foam up. I suppose it is the minerals in the earth. And I haven't asked my neighbors if their water is leaving this reddish ring in the shower or bath. No other pools around.


----------

